# Sealing Plywood & Styrofoam from the elements



## Tiny (Feb 2, 2011)

I have to make some security/privacy fence to keep those unwanted people out and keep all the props I make in. I am wanting to use regular plywood as it is alot cheaper than pressure treated/marine grade plywood, just wondering if there is a good water proof paint (black) that will seal the plywood from the elements. Any other thoughts? 

I am also building styrofoam facade and wondering the best way to seal it from the elements?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Exterior latex house paint should do the job you need on the plywood.

There is a discussion about sealing styrofoam here:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=25609


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Yup, exterior latex should do just fine. Just be sure to seal the edges - if any moisture gets in to any void it will start to delaminate pretty quickly.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

You should prime/seal the plywood with an exterior primer before the finish coat goes on.Not only will it help protect and seal the wood, it will keep anything in the plywood from bleeding through to the paint.(oils in the wood, etc.) Also try and find plywood that is as dry as possible. Try tinting the primer black, that way you're not having to paint over a stark white primer.


----------

